# Another stealth camper



## stormywalters (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi  new to this forum but not new to wild camping. My dad started doing it before WW2 and only stopped 2 years ago (age 92) so it`s in the blood.  We`ve got a VW T4 so more of a stealth camper, much like twosugars. We have a caravan, tent and a speed boat so have all options covered, and yes have wild camped in all. Looking forward to many more wild weekends and might bump into a few of you.
   Stormy……

PS sorry about the caravan


----------



## Guernsey Donkey (Mar 18, 2011)

Welcome stormywalters to wildcamping - as you say you have covered all aspects of the wild camping side of things (we will forgive you using that 7 letter word - Lol) Hope you enjoy browsing through the site and all the help it offers. 
If you use a SatNav why not join as a full member (when you are ready to) and then you can download over 2500 wild camping spots throughout England, Scotland and Wales.


----------



## Firefox (Mar 19, 2011)

Welcome!

Stealth camping is so much better than wild camping. There's loads more places you can do it, and very little chance of some nosey parker jobsworth thinking they must "report" you, if you've got a suitable van, and if you do it right.

I hope you enjoy the site and discover some great stealth camping as well as wilding spots.


----------



## rock (Mar 19, 2011)

*Rock*

What is stealth camping ???,


----------



## Tbear (Mar 19, 2011)

rock said:


> What is stealth camping ???,


Hi Rock

You use a van which looks much like an ordinary panel van so that you can park anywhere without being noticed but on the inside its a motorhome with as many home comforts as possible. The downside is the lack of windows.

Richard


----------



## stormywalters (Mar 20, 2011)

Thank you for the welcomes....We`ve just got back from Swanage and had another lovely weekend. Will probably join as a full member before our trip to Scotland in July. 
Happy Camping    Stormy.....


----------



## rach-chavette (Mar 20, 2011)

Welcome to the nuthouse  Everyones really friendly on here  I also own a VW but a Westy T25 , We have done quite a bit of wilding and loving it


----------



## Firefox (Mar 21, 2011)

Tbear said:


> Hi Rock
> 
> You use a van which looks much like an ordinary panel van so that you can park anywhere without being noticed but on the inside its a motorhome with as many home comforts as possible. The downside is the lack of windows.
> 
> Richard



I've got a stealth camper set up with windows.

You need windows for campsites. But, my windows are 80% black mirror glass tint plus blackout curtains. And they look like crew cab windows so I can do stealth and wild and site camping.


----------

